# Ethernet/IP -Can Gateway



## sensei1 (25 Januar 2007)

Hallo
Gibts jemanden der mir einen Hersteller für ein Ethernet/IP-CanBus Gateway nennen kann?
Gruss
Sensei1


----------



## zotos (25 Januar 2007)

sensei1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Gibts jemanden der mir einen Hersteller für ein Ethernet/IP-CanBus Gateway nennen kann?
> Gruss
> Sensei1



Ich kann Dir welche nennen... aber nur was Google mir dazu gesagt hat
z.B.: http://www.hms-networks.de/products/Anybusx/Anybus-X_EthernetIP-S_CAN-S.htm


----------



## sensei1 (25 Januar 2007)

Das hab ich auch gefunden, aber ich meinte Canbus, nicht canOpen!


----------



## zotos (25 Januar 2007)

sensei1 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gefunden, aber ich meinte Canbus, nicht canOpen!



Hmm.. also ich denke bei CanBus immer an CanOpen ;o)

Aber jetzt hast Du das klar gestellt.


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2007)

Für "dumme" was ist der Unterschied zwischen Can-Bus und Can-Open?
Also in der Antriebstechnik wo Can mehr oder weniger häufig zu finden ist, kenne ich eigentlich nur Canopen,
oder willst du dich mit deinem Auto vernetzen?


----------



## sensei1 (25 Januar 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Can-bus
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CANopen

Ich möchte mich mit dem Steuergerät eines Zulieferers
connecten, und das ist kein Auto sondern ein Maschinenteil


----------



## zotos (25 Januar 2007)

Ja also der Unterschied ist das CanOpen auf Can aufsetzt und zwar mittels eines Schicht sieben Protokoll. Wir hatten beides verwendet CanOpen für I/Os und CAN für die Fahrzeugkomponenten Steuergeräte, Sensoren die wir auch verbaut haben.


----------



## zotos (25 Januar 2007)

Noch ein Versuch.

http://www.port.de/engl/canprod/hw_ethercan.html


----------



## sensei1 (25 Januar 2007)

Mein lieber Schwan!

Mit Ethernet/IP mein ich nicht ethernet!
Ethernet/IP Stichwort Rockwell!


----------



## zotos (25 Januar 2007)

sensei1 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Schwan!
> 
> Mit Ethernet/IP mein ich nicht ethernet!
> Ethernet/IP Stichwort Rockwell!



Also Du bist mir einer. Schreib doch gleich "Rockwell Ethernet/IP"  in deine Frage rein.

Ich werde in Zukunft Deine Beiträge überlesen.


----------



## sensei1 (25 Januar 2007)

Ethernet/IP IST DAFÜR DIE GÄNGIGE BEZEICHNUNG


----------



## Maxl (26 Januar 2007)

sensei1 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Can-bus
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CANopen
> 
> Ich möchte mich mit dem Steuergerät eines Zulieferers
> connecten, und das ist kein Auto sondern ein Maschinenteil


 


sensei1 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Schwan!
> 
> Mit Ethernet/IP mein ich nicht ethernet!
> Ethernet/IP Stichwort Rockwell!


 
Nanana, nicht so empfindlich sein bitte!


Ich hab jetzt ein wenig gegoogelt, aber nichts aufgetrieb, was dir wirklich weiterhilft. Die einzigen Umsetzer auf CAN (nicht canopen), die ich gefunden hab, sind alle von Profibus-DP auf CAN.
Als Lösungsvorschlag bleibt mir also nur
- Profibus-Scanner + Profibus/CAN-Umsetzer (wenn Du eine Rpckwell-Steuerung verwendest)
- Ethernet/IP auf Profibus-Umsetzer + Profibus/CAN-Umsetzer



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Versuch.
> 
> http://www.port.de/engl/canprod/hw_ethercan.html


Solltest Di nichts für Ethernet/IP finden, ist das Ding immer noch eine Alternative - das Ansprechen über TCP/IP ist zwar aufwändig, sollte aber auch irgendwie zu bewerkstellign sein.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## tuppes38 (27 Januar 2007)

http://www.berghof-gruppe.de/Application___Network.html


----------

